# Jamie in her Valentine Dress



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I know, I never post pics of my sweet Jamie, but here she is in her Valentine dress. I love this fabric, it's pink & red with butterfly hearts. (Oops, the blue around her neck is the blue collar-of-the-day I forgot to take off.)


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow. Jamie is absolutely Gorgeous in her Valentine dress. Love the Butterfly pattern and the colors and the Big Bow. She is a real Valentine Doll!  Great Picture of her looking out the window. She is looking for her Valentine ...all dressed up and ready to Go


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how pretty!! Jamie looks adorable in it!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So cute. Do not remember Jamie before. Very beautiful.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

No you haven't, Marti. She is so beautiful in her Valentine's Day dress. I think she'll have a lot of beaus (vs. bows) :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch::tender: awww Jamie you look so pretty in your new dress, :wub: 
love the fabric choice:aktion033:

Marti, I can see your little Jamie is a little one:wub: how old is she? She sure is cute:wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :smootch::tender: awww Jamie you look so pretty in your new dress, :wub:
> love the fabric choice:aktion033:
> 
> Marti, I can see your little Jamie is a little one:wub: how old is she? She sure is cute:wub:


Jamie has a birthday this month and will be 9 years old. I've had her for 4 years. She weighs 6#s and is a real sweetie, a little on the quiet side compared to the others.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's gorgeous she looks beautiful


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Isn't she a doll in her beautiful dress? She's adorable, I would love to see more of her, and all your pups. Time for a little family photo.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So cute!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH so sweet...makes me jealous I can't dress up a little girl. She's precious!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Such a pretty dress! Jamie dear, you look like the perfect valentine ❤❤❤


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful dress for a pretty girl, and no we don't see enough of Jamie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lucky Jamie----she has a talented mom! What beautiful colors on her too! She is definitely a cutie!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a pretty dress! Jamie is adorable!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cuteness overload. The picture of her looking out the window is absolutely precious.


----------

